# Looking for land in Washington County for 2014



## 10ptdawg (Dec 28, 2013)

Myself and possibly 3 others looking for acreage in Washington cty. Preferably on the Ohoopee or Lil Ohoopee rivers. Trophy hunters who are respectful and down to earth good people. Deer,ducks,hogs,turkey are our favorites! Would appreciate any info,call Kenny 7062074124. Not restricted to that area at all, have hunted there awhile but most of land has been cleared for pasture. Looking for some more woods!


----------



## Dice creek (Apr 29, 2014)

Dice Creek hunting Club has a few openings on a 1003 acre lease located off Hwy 68 approx 8 mi from Tenille. For information contact Oscar at 770 957-2916.


----------



## MAPSTRE (Apr 30, 2014)

Deepstep Creek Sportsmen are in need of members for a hunting club in Washington County. 224 acres with the back property line on Deepstep Creek. Clear cut the pines 2 years ago and replanted last year. Left the bottoms of hardwoods. Swamp has ducks and hogs. Total of 6 members. Family oriented group. Kids still in school included in membership. About 1-1 1/2 miles from Hancock county line. Have an area for campers. Primitive camping. No power or water. Must move at the end of the season. We have an option for 80 acres near this lease but will not know until August. $ 600.00 per year. Send me a PM and I will respond


----------



## Pete Gray (May 19, 2014)

*Hunting Lease*

We have 700 acres in Washington Co that will only have 12 members. 

Great deer and turkey population. Ducks too. No pigs. 

Electrical hookups for camper. 

Lease is only $550 and its a very laid back club. Very few, common courtesy rules. 

If your interested call or text me at 478.357.1442.  Be happy to show you around.


----------



## dmorrison1207 (Aug 23, 2014)

i have 96 acres in washington co. 1200$. not a club pm if interested


----------



## Stan17 (Sep 14, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## mscbuck01 (Sep 17, 2014)

I have openings in that area off of Newsbridge Rd in Harrison Ga with the lil Ohooppee in my back door.


----------

